# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Archery shop in Wellington or Kapiti

## Tombi

Hey peeps, 

I'm thinking of getting into bow hunting, are there any shops around Wellington that I can go to and talk to someone knowledgeable and have a play with a few bows?

----------


## quentin

Hit up the guys at the Kapiti Archery club. You will get an unbiased view. The Kapiti club is a field archery club, so simulated hunting shoots on 3D targets.
http://www.kcac.org.nz/

----------


## Tombi

> Hit up the guys at the Kapiti Archery club. You will get an unbiased view. The Kapiti club is a field archery club, so simulated hunting shoots on 3D targets.
> http://www.kcac.org.nz/


Cheers bruv

----------


## w8indq

There 2 shops down those ways. 
Jz archery and southern archery

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------

